# Porth a cath-36561-or 36571 - The patient was bought to operating



## codedog (Apr 13, 2009)

We have 2 coders conflicting on what code to choose from 
Can anyone help ?

Operation : Port a cath insertion via cephalic cut down 

Procedure : The patient was bought to operating room and placed on table in a supine postion . Under adequate Iv sedation, patient was prepped and draped around left chest in usual sterile fashion. A small incision was made in the deltoid pectoral grrove. It was deepeened to expose the cephalic vein. Proximal and distal control was obtained. A small venotomy was perormed. Catheter was insertedthrough the cavoatrial junction verified via fluoroscopy free techinique . It was attached to a port, which was flushed and attached to the patient chest wall. Hemostasis was obtained with Electocatery. . The wound was closed in layers with acbsorable sutures. 

 i coder wants to code    other coder 

36561   ????  or                    36571
c1788  ????                        c1788
77001-tc???  o                    77001-tc
   my question who is right , and can you bill fluo, when it says verfied fluro free technique .   thanks tj


----------



## mbort (Apr 14, 2009)

I am leaning towards 36571


----------



## codedog (Apr 14, 2009)

THANKS MARY ,and I  query the doc, it was fluro free -meaning no fluro was done , 36571 , thats what  i  coded  .


----------

